# This does not sit well with me.



## Skinin&Grinin (Sep 25, 2009)

I know allot of guys on here hate hogs on their land,but killing them like this just does not sit well with me.I wonder how many of them hogs died hours or maybe days later.I have no idea for sure,but I betcha none of the hogs were used for anything.
<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1WOTnPOFsZ0&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1WOTnPOFsZ0&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## hevishot (Sep 25, 2009)

do you OWN land where hogs are a problem?


----------



## Florida Curdog (Sep 25, 2009)

There is a big ranch around here like that. They tell the workers to kill every one they see and leave em lay.


----------



## WolfPack (Sep 25, 2009)

It is a touchy subject.  If a farmer is trying to make his living in these hard times....he will do what he needs to do to get rid of his problems and I wouldn't give him a hard time about it either.  Hopefully....what they didn't show.....maybe a bunch of his mexican farm workers ran out there after the shooting and collected what they could find to take home and eat??


----------



## BRIAN1 (Sep 25, 2009)

That is not hunting. That is hog control. I guess in some situations it is necessary though. If you notice, all those clips were on farmland. Like the previous post, it is a touchy subject to many.

Brian1


----------



## secondseason (Sep 25, 2009)

A dirt farmer is closer to his industry than any industry/livelyhood out there.  If you propogate the soil and your living is threatened by things you can't control such as too much rain, not enough rain, blight, insects, wind, hail then when you have something like hogs come in and destroy.... if it is within your power and pocket book to do something about it......you will.

I don't agree with the methods but, I'm not watching a bunch of hogs threaten my way of life and personal economy.


----------



## DROPPINEM (Sep 25, 2009)

If it is farmland which it appears to be,the owner of that property is running a business and does what he has to for it to profit.If you owned a jewelry store and you kept getting robbed would you not do something about it?


----------



## specialk (Sep 25, 2009)

looks like fun!!!


----------



## COUNTRY MIKE (Sep 25, 2009)

i dont really care how someone does it,thats thear biz but my opinion is that their are to many people that could use the meat to let it lay and rot if thats what happened


----------



## Skinin&Grinin (Sep 25, 2009)

I understand getting the hogs off of your land,I just dont like how many of them most likely suffered.Please understand I am NO peta person or tree hugger,I absolutley LOVE to kill hog,deer,turkeys,fish,well really anything.I just dont like to see the waste and every thing I kill I try and do it in a method that they will die fast.
Like said above though if it were my money they were taking I might have a different out look on it.
I cant help but think though if these were deer instead of hogs,most of you folks would be up in arms,ruining the guys land or not.


----------



## tompkinsgil (Sep 25, 2009)

ide love to turn some dogs loose on that place


----------



## secondseason (Sep 25, 2009)

Skinin&Grinin said:


> I cant help but think though if these were deer instead of hogs,most of you folks would be up in arms,ruining the guys land or not.




Hogs are property of the land owner.  Deer are property of the state.  

Yes, I hate to see anything suffer, but if they were fair game...I would be tempted to take actions as necessary.


----------



## fireman401 (Sep 25, 2009)

From the looks of that video, they have a major hog problem that required a major hog solution. Like Secondseason said, we have got so much out of our control in farming to even think of allowing something that we have any possibility of controlling hamper our income.

While I would like to have seen the meat used, we do not know what happened after the camera was turned off.


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 25, 2009)

Skinin&Grinin said:


> I understand getting the hogs off of your land,I just dont like how many of them most likely suffered.Please understand I am NO peta person or tree hugger,I absolutley LOVE to kill hog,deer,turkeys,fish,well really anything.I just dont like to see the waste and every thing I kill I try and do it in a method that they will die fast.
> Like said above though if it were my money they were taking I might have a different out look on it.
> I cant help but think though if these were deer instead of hogs,most of you folks would be up in arms,ruining the guys land or not.



I understand your feelings but, to a farmer, hogs are vermin no different than rats.  I am sure none here would have a problem poisoning rats, no matter how much the rats suffer in the process.


----------



## mauk trapper (Sep 25, 2009)

I love it looks very effective. Would love to have been with them to have some of that fun.


----------



## redneckcamo (Sep 25, 2009)

DROPPINEM said:


> If it is farmland which it appears to be,the owner of that property is running a business and does what he has to for it to profit.If you owned a jewelry store and you kept getting robbed would you not do something about it?



 great answer .!


----------



## borntohunt32 (Sep 25, 2009)

it did look fun i just hope the meat was used or donated


----------



## CAL (Sep 25, 2009)

secondseason said:


> A dirt farmer is closer to his industry than any industry/livelyhood out there.  If you propogate the soil and your living is threatened by things you can't control such as too much rain, not enough rain, blight, insects, wind, hail then when you have something like hogs come in and destroy.... if it is within your power and pocket book to do something about it......you will.
> 
> I don't agree with the methods but, I'm not watching a bunch of hogs threaten my way of life and personal economy.



Thank You!


----------



## mr4shootin (Sep 25, 2009)

A Dillon mini gun would have been more effective.


----------



## mbhawkins123 (Sep 25, 2009)

i enjoyed watching that..


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Sep 25, 2009)

I just had a flashback....We used M-60s....Not in corn...Rice Paddies.


----------



## Hammack (Sep 25, 2009)

That is probably the point it is going to get to in GA if the hog population keeps growing and spreading.  I probably killed over 75 last year, and the fact is there is only so many hogs you can keep or give away.  You can't eat up an entire day trying to find someone who wants 5 hogs you just shot.  It's not pretty but it is a necessary evil.  Hogs are not game animals to the ones of us depending on farms to make a living.  My father farmed 35 years, and my business is directly related.  I don't know anyone in our area that isn't carrying a rifle in the truck and will shoot a hog on Any property they know who owns/farms.  I have a friend who just this year had a total loss on over 100 acres of crop land because of hogs.  That hurts, and can in certain situations put a man out of business.    When your lively hood is on the line you tend to see this a bit differently.


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 26, 2009)

Under those conditions, I only have a problem calling it a "hunt".


----------



## bfriendly (Sep 26, 2009)

This sits well with me.............Looked like all of this was on Farmland. Did you see how many BIG pigs there were? RU kidding me? That is a problem that hunting with every hog dogger on this forum cant control!  I think they should have used a Machine gun! This video was AWESOME!  I enjoyed the heck out of it!  

BTW- I doubt they were going to just leave the hogs out there. I believe the workers went out, retrieved ALL of them and had a bunch of AWESOME BBQ!

Think of it this way, IF they left them, would it not potentially cause Damage to the equipment meant for harvesting the crops?  No worries, they went out and gathered them up!


----------



## hoghunter2009 (Sep 26, 2009)

secondseason said:


> Hogs are property of the land owner.  Deer are property of the state.
> 
> Yes, I hate to see anything suffer, but if they were fair game...I would be tempted to take actions as necessary.



until you run over one then there yours lol


----------



## gunsaler111 (Sep 26, 2009)

specialk said:


> looks like fun!!!



What! I cant believe you said that! 





















Now if it were a belt fed .50...Thats fun!


----------



## olcowman (Sep 26, 2009)

Apex Predator said:


> Under those conditions, I only have a problem calling it a "hunt".



That is an important point to me on this issue! Not unlike the folks that have been on this forum and in outdoor magazines trying to sell trips with tens of thousands of dollars of hi-tech, military night vision equipment and posting pics of piles of dead hogs, the fact that some people want to call this sort of behaviour 'hunting' is what scares me.

It is not hunting it is eradication of an undesirable, non-native species, pure and simple. It is a service for the ag industry and an outlet for people who get their jollies pulling triggers just for the joy of killing something. I am sympathetic for the farmer as I have been in those shoes myself, and I don't have a problem with a man making some money off a legitimate service for these farmers. And for those who think this looks like something you would enjoy participating in, please quit calling it hunting or trying to sell these 'killing sprees' as some form of "hunting".

The PETA nuts and other tree huggers don't need any more help from within our ranks in their efforts to eradicate the sport of hunting. I always point out when some of my non-hunting associates mentions these sort of enterprises that this is not hunting related and try to explain the differences.


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 26, 2009)

I didnt read all the post but that thing happens with deer and even chickens right after a hatch.
Animals are not always considered useful in this world today...

We don't like it because we enjoy hunting them but still it's no different than spraying insects that were in those same fields...


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 26, 2009)

Video made me dizzy.  I wasn't even in the 'copter and about puked while watching it. 

The guy behind the gun got more than he missed.

If the farmer had a hog problem, and it appears he did, he done what he had to... I can't fault him for that.


----------



## 2bbshot (Sep 26, 2009)

That looked like as much fun as you can have with your clothes on. I would pay good money to get to fly around in a helicopter and shoot hogs with my AR. Thanks for posting that video there were many dirt naps handed out in that one.


----------



## Kawaliga (Sep 27, 2009)

*This does not sit well with me*



7Mag Hunter said:


> I just had a flashback....We used M-60s....Not in corn...Rice Paddies.



And the adrenaline rush is much better when there are lots of them shooting back.


----------



## SWbowhunter (Sep 27, 2009)

You really need to partition "sport hunting" and 'nuisance animal control'. This is not hunting, and I don't think they are trying to portrait as hunting. This is probably Texas where USDA has agreed to aerial shooting of hogs for the state.
I assure you the rats that eat your decon suffer too as there body dehyrates and they dessicate. Its no different.


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 27, 2009)

Sweeeeet shooting!


----------



## j.irvin (Sep 27, 2009)

Wow, where do i sign up for that helicopter ride?  I bet there are plenty of South GA farmers willing to keep that guy in business for a long time.


----------



## MissionMagnet (Sep 27, 2009)

*Shooter*

Ill say one thing, the guy shootin could be my door gunner any day


----------



## win280 (Sep 28, 2009)

Lots of pork in that video.


----------



## olcowman (Sep 29, 2009)

2bbshot said:


> That looked like as much fun as you can have with your clothes on. I would pay good money to get to fly around in a helicopter and shoot hogs with my AR. Thanks for posting that video there were many dirt naps handed out in that one.



This is not intended to be one of them "holier than thou" or by any means disrespectful, but I just don't get this way of thinking. Must be the younger generation or something? I absolutely see the need for drastic measures to eradicate hogs in certain areas but have zero desire to participate in this sort of thing.

I just don't see the pleasure unless perhaps I was the farmer that some hogs had about eaten out of house and home. Don't get me wrong here as I myself have pushed some pups in on some hogs way past their ability, and I have been guilty of some very poor decisions to shoot a deer or two back in the day that resulted in non-lethal results. Even used to cull undesirable pups out of some litters with extreme prejudice when I was a youngster.

But with all my ignorant acts in the past, I have just never had any inclination what so ever to participate in killing something just for the sake of killing it. I have grown pretty soft hearted in my later years and as anyone here with a few years on them will probably concur, I am more apt now to carefully consider the consequences of my actions rather than just follow an impulse.

My biggest problem with something like this is I don't care how good a shot you are, you are gonna end up with a bunch of hogs that ain't gonna die on the spot. I know there animals and all, but if I felt myself getting excited about causing this much suffering "just for fun"..... well I'd be pretty disappointed in myself. Maybe all them car chasing and shoot em up games that the younger generation has grown up with has made them just a little less sympathetic to shed blood. If you think about it a minute,  shooting dozens of swine from a fast moving helicopter with a wicked rifle is just the natural next step up from 'Resident Evil' or 'Grand Theft Auto'?


----------



## 3d foam killer (Sep 29, 2009)

buckbacks said:


> I didnt read all the post but that thing happens with deer and even chickens right after a hatch.
> Animals are not always considered useful in this world today...
> 
> We don't like it because we enjoy hunting them but still it's no different than spraying insects that were in those same fields...



i agree we have land in georiga and they were tearing up our crops so me and my buddy killed 12 in 1 day 2 with bow 10 with the slug guns i dnt consider it hunting i consider it doin wat we have to as much as i hate shooting 1n lke that it look nesicary putt yourself in that farmers shoes you just lost 20,000 dollars in crops and i because of a short leged criter i know i would do it without a hesitation its not hunting its a problem that that man took care of and i saw more hogs fall then get shot and not go down there in a helicopter multiple shots were putt on them i think he did the best he could


----------



## ambush80 (Sep 29, 2009)

Anybody that needs to kill hogs but doesn't want the meat can PM me (better if you're an hour or less from Atlanta).  My buddy and I just built a a smokehouse from an old fridge.  Perhaps a sausage exchange can be arranged.


----------



## 2bbshot (Sep 29, 2009)

olcowman said:


> This is not intended to be one of them "holier than thou" or by any means disrespectful, but I just don't get this way of thinking. Must be the younger generation or something? I absolutely see the need for drastic measures to eradicate hogs in certain areas but have zero desire to participate in this sort of thing.
> 
> I just don't see the pleasure unless perhaps I was the farmer that some hogs had about eaten out of house and home. Don't get me wrong here as I myself have pushed some pups in on some hogs way past their ability, and I have been guilty of some very poor decisions to shoot a deer or two back in the day that resulted in non-lethal results. Even used to cull undesirable pups out of some litters with extreme prejudice when I was a youngster.
> 
> ...



I am 24 so I guess you could say im from the younger generation. Just for the record I was never into video games of any kind. I dont think age has anything to do with it. I just dont feel the same way you do on this subject. When you kill something it experiences pain(unless you shot it in the head, but many on this site say thats un ethical) it bleeds and sometimes makes crazy sounds etc. Its just the way it is some people have a more difficult time facing death than others. I have no issues with it. I am not desensitized to death i can just deal with it some cant and thats ok too. I think it would be very fun to ride in that chopper and blast those hogs on the run and evidently others think it would be too.


----------



## redlevel (Sep 29, 2009)

I found the video very disturbing.



It looked like some of them got away!!


----------



## olcowman (Sep 30, 2009)

2bbshot said:


> I am 24 so I guess you could say im from the younger generation. Just for the record I was never into video games of any kind. I dont think age has anything to do with it. I just dont feel the same way you do on this subject. When you kill something it experiences pain(unless you shot it in the head, but many on this site say thats un ethical) it bleeds and sometimes makes crazy sounds etc. Its just the way it is some people have a more difficult time facing death than others. I have no issues with it. I am not desensitized to death i can just deal with it some cant and thats ok too. I think it would be very fun to ride in that chopper and blast those hogs on the run and evidently others think it would be too.



I can't disagree with anything you posted here. But let me ask you... If given the choice, had you rather make a clean, one shot kill on an animal? Versus a gut shot or some other less than lethal hit that causes some degree of pain and suffering, and them "crazy" sounds you mentioned? If your answer is yes to that question,would I be wrong in assuming that the thrill of getting to ride in the helicoptor and shoot away would be enough make you abandon the disipline and consideration for an animals life you would normally use?

I may be in the minority here anymore and I am not by no means going to judge one for their beliefs. I must admit that is about the most effective means of thinning out some hogs I have ever seen. Until they issue grenades or cluster bombs to the general public, this will be the way to go for the farmers under siege by feral swine. Some of you guys who are "getting all tore" up wanting to do this could maybe help offset some of the costs?


----------



## DeepweR (Sep 30, 2009)

"My buddy and I just built a a smokehouse from an old fridge"
smokehouse....................fridge?   whats it hold, 1 small hog..


----------



## 2bbshot (Sep 30, 2009)

olcowman said:


> I can't disagree with anything you posted here. But let me ask you... If given the choice, had you rather make a clean, one shot kill on an animal? Versus a gut shot or some other less than lethal hit that causes some degree of pain and suffering, and them "crazy" sounds you mentioned? If your answer is yes to that question,would I be wrong in assuming that the thrill of getting to ride in the helicoptor and shoot away would be enough make you abandon the disipline and consideration for an animals life you would normally use?
> 
> I may be in the minority here anymore and I am not by no means going to judge one for their beliefs. I must admit that is about the most effective means of thinning out some hogs I have ever seen. Until they issue grenades or cluster bombs to the general public, this will be the way to go for the farmers under siege by feral swine. Some of you guys who are "getting all tore" up wanting to do this could maybe help offset some of the costs?



I would rather kill an animal with a one shot kill but if I could help out a farmer and have on heck of a time doing it I wouldnt lose any sleep over a feral hog suffering a little. Animals suffering is part of hunting I bowhunt and just about every animal you shoot runs off and takes a little tim to die. Its just part of the game.  I know that comes across a cruel but im just being honest. I have turkey hunted in texas on two seperate occasions and both ranchers told us to keep a .22 in the truck and shoot every hog you see in the guts so it will run off and die. Thas was a little much for me and the ones I shot with the .22 I shot in the head. It would be easy enough to make a few quick follow up shots of of that chopper to keep them from suffering to much. I will also add that I have enjoyed this discussion and I appreciate you keeping it a civil discussion.


----------



## ambush80 (Sep 30, 2009)

deep'we R said:


> "My buddy and I just built a a smokehouse from an old fridge"
> smokehouse....................fridge?   whats it hold, 1 small hog..



Why do you want to be such a hater?  We did 40lbs. of kielbasa and 8 slabs of bacon at 1 time in it.

take a look at this:

http://www.theingredientstore.com/hintsandtips/sausage/smokehouse_files/smokehouse.htm

we have the smoke coming in from the side and not the bottom.



2bbshot said:


> I would rather kill an animal with a one shot kill but if I could help out a farmer and have on heck of a time doing it I wouldnt lose any sleep over a feral hog suffering a little. Animals suffering is part of hunting I bowhunt and just about every animal you shoot runs off and takes a little tim to die. Its just part of the game.  I know that comes across a cruel but im just being honest. I have turkey hunted in texas on two seperate occasions and both ranchers told us to keep a .22 in the truck and shoot every hog you see in the guts so it will run off and die. Thas was a little much for me and the ones I shot with the .22 I shot in the head. It would be easy enough to make a few quick follow up shots of of that chopper to keep them from suffering to much. I will also add that I have enjoyed this discussion and I appreciate you keeping it a civil discussion.



This is an interesting philosophical discussion and it divides people, even those that love hunting.  How much respect should we give to the feelings of animals?  Even Christians, who agree that we should be stewards of animals, disagree on what it means to be a steward.  

Why is dog fighting bad but not scorpion fighting?  How about guinea pig fighting?  How about chimpanzee fighting?  Can you imagine how hard a deer would pull if you could hook them in the mouth with a rod and reel, wear them out until you could de-hook them and then set them free? Would that be fun?  How about hooking seagulls with fishing tackle?  Feral cats?

Perhaps this is fodder for a new thread.


----------



## Nearlw (Oct 2, 2009)

My hats off to the shooter .... I thgought he did well considering he was in a choppper shooting pigs in full trot.


----------



## jamrens (Oct 2, 2009)

MY first thought was that looks like fun.. But what do you think that killing them did to the coyote population.. Yotes are going to be crazy there now..



WHit


----------



## hound1973 (Oct 2, 2009)

I think if its destroying their livelyhood, then take of the problem, but don't just let the meat rot, have a plan in place to harvest the meat and feed some hungry mouths...


----------



## 2bbshot (Oct 2, 2009)

Seems like mayny people are assuming that they just left them to rott. They could have easily had someone on the ground picking up the hogs. You know what assuming does right?


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Oct 2, 2009)

Buzzards and yotes gotta eat too!

Kinda like the rat killings we used to have around the corn crib, having a little fun and getting rid of vermin. 

I have no problems with it.


----------



## bucky340 (Oct 2, 2009)

All I know is that after reading this thread, I'm 1) wondering what deer fishing would be like, 2) planning a target device based on a remote control truck to practice shooting running hogs--I missed a few this year, and 3) wondering if there's enough room in my buddy's shop to start building a helicopter.

Seriously though, this place looks like they have a major hog control issue.  Looks like they found a good method--roll 'em and dust 'em.  Still can't be as exciting as the dogs are though.  You probably wouldn't be as tired though.


----------



## .50 cal. flinter (Oct 3, 2009)

Man, those hogs where really putting the after burners on ! did'nt know hogs could run that fast. Should have had twin m60's mounted though. Way to many hogs, betcha he was losing lots of crops to them. Hogs breed worse than rabbits.


----------



## olcowman (Oct 3, 2009)

2bbshot said:


> I would rather kill an animal with a one shot kill but if I could help out a farmer and have on heck of a time doing it I wouldnt lose any sleep over a feral hog suffering a little. Animals suffering is part of hunting I bowhunt and just about every animal you shoot runs off and takes a little tim to die. Its just part of the game.  I know that comes across a cruel but im just being honest. I have turkey hunted in texas on two seperate occasions and both ranchers told us to keep a .22 in the truck and shoot every hog you see in the guts so it will run off and die. Thas was a little much for me and the ones I shot with the .22 I shot in the head. It would be easy enough to make a few quick follow up shots of of that chopper to keep them from suffering to much. I will also add that I have enjoyed this discussion and I appreciate you keeping it a civil discussion.




Your absolutely right with your post when one puts it in perspective. I finally had to give up bow hunting I was such a sorry shot. Heck Ray Charles could have won money shooting against me! I've shot squirrels that plummeted a hundred feet and had to be dispatched once they hit the ground. Rabbits, turkeys, dove, you name it, over a lifetime of hunting I have had very few spontaneous deaths following my shot. (Maybe 2 or 3 I can be only 90% sure of) There is some degree of pain and suffering associated with the taking of game and there is no way around it.

I reckon if a man obeys the laws set forth by our wildlife resource agencies, and uses his skills and abilities to dispatch an animal in the most effecient manner possible. To take your target without purposely causing undue suffering and to make a genuine effort to follow up and finish the deed is the actions of an ethical and compassionate sportsman. I have no right to even hint at any irresponsibility or to question the character of one who follows the same creed as I. That was not my intent here and I hope I didn't imply that.

In this case, where the most effective equipment and a "better than average" marksman are utilized. For the purpose to eradicate non-game animals from a situation in which they are causing financial distress. One would have a hard time arguing with the logic. The possibility that this meat may have fed dozens of needy families or ended up on the menu at a homeless shelter makes this a win-win effort. And I guess having alittle adrenaline rush while your at it aint gonna hurt a thing.

Honestly, I'd done puked all over the helicopter probably after that second or third swing around. Thanks to you 2bbshot for your responses and honesty. You seem like good people and I enjoy this sort of discussion among peers.


----------



## iowa-boy (Oct 3, 2009)

they do helicopter shoots for coyotes to in Tx,Ks., and couple other states. nuisance control at its best.


----------



## simpleman30 (Oct 4, 2009)

some folks see hogs as a game animal and others rank them on the same level as termites in a stick-built home.  i personally consider them rodents that need to be exterminated!  there's enough hogs around that you can kill all you want and it's not going to hurt the population as long as you have plenty of places to hunt em


----------



## bfriendly (Oct 5, 2009)

> some folks see hogs as a game animal and others rank them on the same level as termites in a stick-built home. i personally consider them rodents that need to be exterminated! there's enough hogs around that you can kill all you want and it's not going to hurt the population as long as you have plenty of places to hunt em




X2!!


----------



## CAL (Oct 5, 2009)

Caught 6 in a trap yesterday morning,all 6 run into a 22 bullet!


----------



## crossbreed (Oct 5, 2009)

heck I think he should sell hunts there I'd love to let my dogs go there. but most of them hogs droped when hit not later.


----------



## SouthGAHunter (Oct 6, 2009)

I personally can't understand why anyone has a problem with this. 

My intent with this reply is not to step on any toes or to ruffle any feathers, this is just how I see it.

I personally have many friends who farm and their only source of income is from the crops they grow.  Of the guys I know, 90% percent of them have hog PROBLEMS, not just hogs, but major problems.  (We are in south GA)  One particular buddy of mine comes to mind.

He farms with his family (father, uncle, 1 brother, and 1 cousin.)  They farm a sizable amount of land.  (roughly 3500-4000 acres)  My buddy, let's call him bob, is slowly acquiring more and more land from his father and uncle to farm completely on his own.  The intent is for every year for him to farm more and more land until ultimately he, along with his brother and cousin will take over completely.  Last year he farmed 685 acres on his own.  He planted peanuts, corn, and sorghum.  Of his 685 acres, he harvested roughly 250 acres worth of crops.  Why???.....hogs DESTROYED the other 400 acres.  Do you think he bats an eye or loses any sleep over a hog dying and the meat not being used?? HECK NO!! There are so many pigs around this area that, honestly, people have their freezers full of pork, and don't want anymore.  

I don't care if he is in a tractor, truck, 4 wheeler, wagon, trailer, on a go cart, riding in a baby stroller, in a wheel barrow, sittin on the jon, sleepin in the bed, etc. he has a rifle within arms reach of him.  If a hog or hogs are seen, he shoots, and doesn't quit until they all gone, dead, not moving, or he is out of bullets.  2 years ago, (the year before he lost nearly 400 acres of crops, AKA, money) he killed 96 hogs.  That was just him, not to mention the rest of his family, me, and all our other buddies.  Honestly fellas, and ladies, I don't know enough people to take that many hogs.  Even if they werent getting hogs from other people, I don't know enough people that i could give that many pigs to.  

Personally, I will wait on an ethical, deadly shot before pulling the trigger on a hog.  But if that pest doesn't give me a desired, quick and deadly shot, I will shoot it anywhere I can put a bullet.  Have I injured hogs and not recovered them?  Yes.  But when people get all upset and uptight about this, it chaps my rearend. Its these people who ask questions like, "How can I get hogs on my property...." and "Man, ya'll are lucky that you have hogs, how can I attract them to my place...."  Now that's just stupid if you ask me. As many have stated, they would not hesitate to shoot a hog anyway possible to eliminate the pest.  These critters will and do absolutely RUIN crops/fields and have even been known to root big enough areas and deep enough to turn over combines and big tractors.  I guess my question is, if people, like my buddy "bob", have these types of problems, what is wrong with taking any and every possible legal measure to rid themselves of these God awful animals?  Whether you have as big of a problem as "bob" does, or you are just seeing the first signs of them on your property.

I am in no way ashamed of this, and am plenty man enough to take criticism for this, but I will be 100% honest with every one.  Between opening day of bow season 2008 and opening day of bow season 2009, one calendar year, I killed 41 pigs.....do you know how many I kept, cleaned, and put in the freezer?  4.   I can't eat anymore than that, and only about 5 more were given away.  The simple fact is people get tired of taking your dead pigs....but I bet I kept right on doing my best to kill every single one of these horrible beasts, because they do absolutely no good, that I can see atleast, to the land that they inhabit. 

IMO, bottom line....the only good hog is a dead one.  They ruin everything, cost people thousands of dollars a year in crop damage, equipment damage, foodplot damage, etc....not to mention they will flat ruin some of your prime deer habitat.  My hats off to anyone who wacks every pig they can.  My only hope is that we can somehow, someway, do our best to keep them somewhat beat back.


----------



## heavymetalhunter (Oct 6, 2009)

secondseason said:


> Deer are property of the state.





hoghunter2009 said:


> until you run over one then there yours lol



yep.


----------



## fishndinty (Oct 6, 2009)

Anyone else notice how pretty the calico one was that got waxed about 2 minutes into the film?


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Oct 6, 2009)

SouthGAHunter said:


> I personally can't understand why anyone has a problem with this.
> 
> My intent with this reply is not to step on any toes or to ruffle any feathers, this is just how I see it.
> 
> ...



Sounds like to me your buddy "bob" isnt taking control of his hog problem the way he should. you will never shoot enough and will never trap enough. i know a guy with a nightvision scope that has killed 150(give or take a couple) off one field this year, and didnt seem to even be putting a dent in them. The farmer got a dogger to go out there and within 2 weeks they were gone. Its all in how you decide to take control of the problem. O and as far as the hog messin up the precious deer habitat, a deer can tear up crops just as bad as a hog can. I had a farmer that i hunt for call me a few weeks ago and tell me that he didnt have any major hog problem but to kill EVERY deer i put my eyes on because they were ruining his beans and peanuts. I know some folks think deer are gods gift to earth but in all reality, they do as much damage and are as equally worthless as a hog.


----------



## Steve Thompson (Oct 6, 2009)

To expensive - They need to licence people for hog and yote extermination. They could use poisen under very tight & hourly controls, just like rat extermination..


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Oct 6, 2009)

Steve Thompson said:


> To expensive - They need to licence people for hog and yote extermination. They could use poisen under very tight & hourly controls, just like rat extermination..



How bout the thousands of deer that get hit every year and eat off a whole soybean field?? Lets find a poison to control them too...............Any hog problem can be controled, unlike deer. The farmer just has to take the first action in finding a responsible person who is willing to take care of their hog problem, like most farmers do around here. There are plenty of folks on this forum that can keep a hog problem under control.


----------



## fthrashe (Oct 6, 2009)

We have had a hog problem in the past. They tore up the pasture and the fences. We reduced that problem somewhat, but we still kill everyone we see. Wipe them all out!


----------



## olcowman (Oct 6, 2009)

Ol' bob the farmer needs to call a hog dogger to come and harass these hogs to death. I have farmed myself and losing roughly 75% of my harvest would've devasted me financially. Are you sure the loss was all swine related? Deer, drought, weeds or bugs didn't have a hand in this? I would consider damage such as this as terminal to my operation and if I could pin it all on a bunch of hogs I would probably go to extreme measures myself?

A good point was brought up several posts earlier concerning hunting with dogs. One or two night hunts or random shooting is sometimes effective. But if you start piling in on them night after night with a bunch of dogs they'll find them another place to hang around before to long. Hogs are smart and sows with little ones will often pack up anyway. Once they realize that their offspring and themselves are sharing the farm with some relentless cur dogs, they'll find some more groceries down the road.


----------



## reel2rifle (Oct 6, 2009)

Only thing that would have been better if that R22 helicopter had USDA sticker on the side of it.  Farmers get tags to kill deer everyday and got to let them lay.  At least this man could have had someone go gather up the meat and still been within the law.


----------



## SouthGAHunter (Oct 7, 2009)

REDMOND1858 said:


> O and as far as the hog messin up the precious deer habitat, a deer can tear up crops just as bad as a hog can. I had a farmer that i hunt for call me a few weeks ago and tell me that he didnt have any major hog problem but to kill EVERY deer i put my eyes on because they were ruining his beans and peanuts. I know some folks think deer are gods gift to earth but in all reality, they do as much damage and are as equally worthless as a hog.





I have to disagree as civil as possible.  I'm sure you know how much a hog can eat.  If I put a hog in a pen, and a deer in a separate pen, 50 lbs. of corn in each pen, which pen do you think the corn would be gone out of faster? 10 hogs will do far more damage to a field than 10 deer will, I can promise you that. Not to mention that the hogs will root up everything, ruin roads, create washes, etc. while deer just stand there and bite off tops of plants.  I just personally think that hogs are harmful creatures.

Now as far as "bob's" problem.  Believe me guys, after what happened last year, every single legal measure has and is being taken to kill, trap, catch, and remove them.  He thanks God every day for good insurance.

 I will give it to you doggers, you dang sure know how to send a pile of hogs into a fit! I had a blast runnin with some of the guys late summer.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Oct 7, 2009)

SouthGAHunter said:


> I have to disagree as civil as possible.  I'm sure you know how much a hog can eat.  If I put a hog in a pen, and a deer in a separate pen, 50 lbs. of corn in each pen, which pen do you think the corn would be gone out of faster? 10 hogs will do far more damage to a field than 10 deer will, I can promise you that. Not to mention that the hogs will root up everything, ruin roads, create washes, etc. while deer just stand there and bite off tops of plants.  I just personally think that hogs are harmful creatures.
> 
> Now as far as "bob's" problem.  Believe me guys, after what happened last year, every single legal measure has and is being taken to kill, trap, catch, and remove them.  He thanks God every day for good insurance.
> 
> I will give it to you doggers, you dang sure know how to send a pile of hogs into a fit! I had a blast runnin with some of the guys late summer.



but , for every 10 hogs you see, there are about 100 deer. i dont know about where your from, but the places where i hunt the deer do 10 times more damage than the hogs do. deer will cover alot more ground snippin off the tops of the plants than a hog does rooting. i know it isnt as visible like hog damage but its just as bad, or thats just what the farmers tell me. we saw 60 or 70 deer last night and only 8 hogs, i sure wish i had a shinin permit cause we woulda had some fun


----------



## SouthGAHunter (Oct 7, 2009)

I agree, for the most part, there are more deer than hogs....in most places....and you are correct, they do cover more ground, but when you have hogs like some places, the hogs become the problem and need to be dealt with


----------



## txsteele (Oct 7, 2009)

That is in Nueces County Texas, toward south Texas. Texas has a MAJOR problem with hogs and they do $50 million of dammage each year here alone, never mind everywhere else in the country that has them.

Check out this ABC article:
http://abcnews.go.com/WNT/story?id=2650348#


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 7, 2009)

ambush80 said:


> Anybody that needs to kill hogs but doesn't want the meat can PM me (better if you're an hour or less from Atlanta).  My buddy and I just built a a smokehouse from an old fridge.  Perhaps a sausage exchange can be arranged.




make sure there s no gal. metal in that frig. , dont wanta cook or heat that up [ could be toxic ]


----------

